# Fourth Eight: Blake Griffin Day's Off to N.A.S.H



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm terrible at this...

Anyway, the schedule:

Wed 15 vs LA Clippers 7:00pm CSN 
Fri 17 vs LA Lakers 7:00pm	CSN 
Sat 18 @ Orlando 7:00pm	CSN 
Tue 21 @ Chicago 8:00pm	CSN 
Wed 22 @ Boston 7:30pm	CSN 
Sun 26 @ Denver 8:00pm	CSN 
Mon 27 @ Golden State 10:30p CSN 
Wed 29 @ Phoenix 9:00pm	CSN


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

The Clippers are really exposing the Sixers' weak interior defense and Meeks is playing awful so far.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks man, I completely forgot to get this started.

I'm predicting they'll go 3-5. This is a very tough stretch but if they keep up their play during this stretch they should be able to answer better teams. Problem is with Iguodala's Achilles acting up he probably will (and should) miss games or it could get worse.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

With this win over the Magic and the Bucks' loss to the Jazz, the Sixers now have the 8th spot.


----------



## PatronJames (Oct 19, 2010)

I did not watch the game tonight, but do not understand how we lost 76-121 to the Noah and Taj Gibson-less bulls.

Just looking at the box, some things that can do all the talking ...

FG% - CHI: 64.5% PHI: 35.0%

PHI: 18 turnovers

PHI Starters Shooting: 15/41 FG

Assists - CHI: 32 PHI: 13

Iguodala was our star of the game with 17 points off of 8/12 attempts. So let me get this straight ... when Iguodala shoot's 66.6% from the field we get slaughtered? Okay, gotcha.

On to the next one. At Boston. Great.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

They say it's a good thing they go to play Boston tonight right after last night's massacre but I don't know. I hope it is.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

PatronJames said:


> I did not watch the game tonight, but do not understand how we lost 76-121 to the Noah and Taj Gibson-less bulls.
> 
> Just looking at the box, some things that can do all the talking ...
> 
> ...


Yikes.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

God Hawes is such a goober.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Safe to assume that the Jodie Meeks honeymoon is over.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, pretty much.

I'm glad I didn't buy into him being a long term starter and I'm starting to second guess his ability to make Lou Williams expendable. I say that even though I hate watching Lou play basketball.


----------



## PatronJames (Oct 19, 2010)

We're back in action in Denver tomorrow night. Anyone hear if Anthony will be playing? His sister just passed away so I feel he may be out longer than expected. That really sucks, especially during Christmas time. Thoughts and prayers definitely go out to his family at this time.

This is not going to be an easy game, with or without Anthony on the floor. Denver is the third highest scoring team in the league this season. Anthony, Nene, Billups, Smith, Lawson, and Harrington are averaging double-digits in scoring and all can get hot. Our defense is going to have to be stellar if we hope to keep things close. Denver, however, also isn't good at keeping their opponents' shooting percentage down so hopefully the ball will be getting moved around and everyone is knocking down their shots.

I'm expecting a high-scoring affair between these two teams as usual. Our last meeting was in January 2010, where Allen Iverson's 17 points and 7 assists led us to a win on their court. Obviously we are a much better team now, but Denver is always a force, despite what their record may or may not be.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I hope we can keep up but the offense has been MIA for the past four games or so. Hopefully that gets rectified.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Playing right with the Lakers in this game tonight. Pretty impressive.


----------

